# rim question



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

my friend is wondering if the following wheels will fit an 02 alty (2.5):

17"x8" 33mm offset
17"x7.5" 30mm offset

(5x114.3 bolt pattern)

thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Should'nt be a problem.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Should'nt be a problem. *


Agree.


----------

